

Transactional Memory: History and Development - nkurz
http://kukuruku.co/hub/cpp/transactional-memory-history-and-development

======
JIghtuse
Weird. This article was originally written by me on Russian IT-resource
habrahabr, here:
[http://habrahabr.ru/post/221667/](http://habrahabr.ru/post/221667/). I don't
see any link to it. Guys from kukuruku leaves only url on github, which shows
it is my work. I'm not a fan of copyright or something, no blame on them. I
would not mind if they attach a url to original article though. I was going to
translate the article but now I leave it.

I study STM/HTM for my university work now, and this article is some kind of
overview of technology.

~~~
JIghtuse
The second weird thing is that I compile an article from the English sources
and translated them on Russian. Kukuruku folks translated them back to
English, probably losing a bunch of meaning.

~~~
aeonsky
The Russian is terrible too, reads like Google translate. They left in the
"silver bullet" idiom, which makes zero sense in Russian.

~~~
JIghtuse
Russian translation is mine. I hear "серебряная пуля" (silver bullet) many
times on Russian, so I don't think it makes zero sense. Many people have read
Mythical Man-Month or at least knows what this idiom means.

------
jstclair
Joe Duffy has a really interesting retrospective on his team's attempt to
build a STM for .NET:

[http://joeduffyblog.com/2010/01/03/a-brief-retrospective-
on-...](http://joeduffyblog.com/2010/01/03/a-brief-retrospective-on-
transactional-memory/)

------
mattip
There is work being done to get STM into python, but it is currently
underfunded. See the complete proposal at
[http://pypy.org/tmdonate2.html](http://pypy.org/tmdonate2.html)

~~~
JIghtuse
There is also a good talk from the FOSDEM 2014 about STM in PyPy:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0evRytGE0Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0evRytGE0Y)

------
Kelet
An interesting read for someone interested in the performance characteristics
of STM.

Atomic Quake: Using Transactional Memory in an Interactive Multiplayer Game
Server

(pdf warning) [http://www.bscmsrc.eu/sites/default/files/atomicquake-
ppopp0...](http://www.bscmsrc.eu/sites/default/files/atomicquake-
ppopp09-zyulkyarov.pdf)

------
chrisseaton
There's a naive implementation of an STM in the concurrent-ruby gem that is a
good overview of how an STM can work.

[https://github.com/jdantonio/concurrent-
ruby/wiki/TVar-(STM)](https://github.com/jdantonio/concurrent-
ruby/wiki/TVar-\(STM\))

------
bakhy
<shameless plug> If anyone's interested in a full-featured transactional
memory implementation for .NET, have a look:
[https://github.com/jbakic/Shielded](https://github.com/jbakic/Shielded) ...
It's more or less complete, feature-wise, and should be (ahem) bug free.
</shameless plug>

